# Vostok Sub Commander Refuses To Run...



## Relayer (Apr 23, 2006)

I consulted with this forum a couple of years ago and picked up some good info. As a result I bought a Vostok Sub Commander with the self-winding movement. Cool watch.

Now I need your help. It has stopped running and no amount of moving/shaking will get it started. I believe I remember that this is not an uncommon problem and I think I read a great message posted by a forum veteran who had a method or procedure to get the Vostok up and running again.

Does anyone else have any recollection of this issue and resolution or how I might find this old post?

I tried a few searches but I get a thousand results, but cannot seem to find anything relevant.

Much appreciated.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello - sorry to hear about your watch problem.

I always thought that Vostoks were generally reliable watches







- anyway your best bet would be to give Roy Taylor (RLT Watches - the host of this site - 01262 601761) a call or if he can't help you then you could try Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs on 01162677673.

Best of luck & let us know how you get on


----------

